# MIIK Watches



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

Have the opportunity to purchase an MIIK SeaFighter...I was wondering what folks from WUS thought about the MIIK line of watches--quality, value, etc...The pictures I have seen have been great and both Bill and Mike have been very responsive in answering questions.

Thanks for the help...

JR


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a custom blackwater that was spec'd out to be a Benrus Type One Homage, the watch is worth every penny, and the wait. The watch came flawlessly finished, no irregularties, no blemishes, no excuses.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Absolute quality, a pride to own, and excellent VFM ... I'll back up Bill Yao to the hilt. I have owned them , I have seen others ... absolutely marvellous, and much recommended.


----------



## M4tt (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know about the watches but their dials and hands are absolutely top rate kit.


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a MKII Blackwater and it has proven to be an excellent piece. Well worth the money. Solid, accurate and looks great. I bought pre-made, because I am too impatient to wait. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Seafighter, it looks incredible.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I own four right now. Three Blackwaters and a Stingray. All are fantastic in build quality and very accurate. Honestly, I don't see how Bill does it for the money.

FWIW, his pieces tend to be sleeker watches with more modest diameters and not as big and tall as many of the over sized watches that are so popular nowadays.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for all of the feedback and pictures.

Planning on a future purchase once the funds are available.

JR..


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Got a pre-owned Blackwater recently and am very impressed with it. I've had some of his dials in the past, too.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

dbrad95 said:


> I have a MKII Blackwater and it has proven to be an excellent piece. Well worth the money. Solid, accurate and looks great. I bought pre-made, because I am too impatient to wait. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Seafighter, it looks incredible.


Beautiful, that is the exact combination I am currently obsessing for.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

What do current owners of the Blackwater think about whether to date or no date? I am inclined to opt for a no date version. Thoughts?


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

Recht said:


> Beautiful, that is the exact combination I am currently obsessing for.


Thanks,

I had to have this one when I saw it. Love the dual use bezel...don't see those too often. Go for it and buy one, worth every penny.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

dbrad95 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I had to have this one when I saw it. Love the dual use bezel...don't see those too often. Go for it and buy one, worth every penny.


Just grabbed a MOD2A off the sales forum. Do you know if it is possible to change the bezel insert?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, there's nothing cleaner than a no-date watch. That being said, I only own one no-date watch and I wear it rarely because of the no-date. It's simply something I need on my watches. I prefer day as well (I have a MKII Sea Fighter on order with day-date Type II dial).


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

Recht said:


> Just grabbed a MOD2A off the sales forum. Do you know if it is possible to change the bezel insert?


I really don't now. On Bill's website he has a section where you can buy parts and accessories, but no bezel inserts listed. I would call him and ask, he may sell you one and you can change it yourself or send the watch to one of his authorized assemblers to do it.


----------



## ilovewatches (Mar 17, 2006)

*no date for me*

i have a blackwater benrus type I homage coming in august and i opted for a non date


----------



## sirhilarybray (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Panerai luminor, rolex sub 14060 M and I must say i get the most inquiries about my seafighter bund I....i'm serious the quality is right up thier with the big boys, if this watch maker becomes know they could easyly sell them for twice thier retail if not triple, I'd honestly conpare its quality to an Omega and and very close to a Panerai Base. Love it


jimyritz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have the opportunity to purchase an MIIK SeaFighter...I was wondering what folks from WUS thought about the MIIK line of watches--quality, value, etc...The pictures I have seen have been great and both Bill and Mike have been very responsive in answering questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## allanvalle (Oct 13, 2006)

As an owner for less than a month, I must say that I'm very pleased with my MKII Stingray. It amazes me the attention to detail that Bill put into my custom Stingray. He's a one man show so the long turnover time, 9 months, is just a minor formality to a high end final product. No complaints here only praise for Bill and his MKII products.


----------



## 6542 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Blackwater Benrus Type I copy. I wear it daily. On my timing machine it has the best performance of anything I own, including two Rolex watches. I am impressed and saving for the GMT model.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Here is my Blackwater. I am very impressed.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice options.
I'm a huge fan of the "box" seconds hand (will have that on my SeaFighter).
Nice lum shot too!


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

allanvalle said:


> As an owner for less than a month, I must say that I'm very pleased with my MKII Stingray. It amazes me the attention to detail that Bill put into my custom Stingray. He's a one man show so the long turnover time, 9 months, is just a minor formality to a high end final product. No complaints here only praise for Bill and his MKII products.


Very very nice, but doesn't the bezel look too thick and the dial too small? Or is it due to the picture?


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

That's the exact proportion a 50 Fanthom homage should show... ;-)


----------



## MattyS (Apr 23, 2008)

All this praise just motivated me to pre-order the MIIK LRRP.


----------



## Bluesummers (Jan 21, 2007)

I like the watch. You can't see it here but I have the red on black date wheel.

Only minor flaw would be that the lume isn't that bright.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

MattyS said:


> All this praise just motivated me to pre-order the MIIK LRRP.


Yep MKII watches are awesome, I love my Blackwater.:-! I wish I could afford the LRRP, need a way to get more money...:think:


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Tempting, I am looking at MKII for my next watch, I was originally going to choose the Stingray but the Blackwater in the Benrus MK1 Sterile Dive watch configuration is winning me over.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Haven't handled a Stingray yer, but the Benrus-style Blackwater is one nice to look at and to wear watch, what with a flat profile! :-!


----------



## paddlefoot64 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have 4 of Bill's watches. Very good quality!


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

What country does Bill produce these in? Are there ADs for his watches in U.S.?


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes he's in the States, but the prebuilt watches are Swiss made, the customs are built in the US. Here is a link to Bill's dealers.


----------



## paddlefoot64 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have 4 MkIIs. Awesome watches and fine service from Bill.


----------



## Tanksoldier (Jun 3, 2008)

It is amazing how beautiful a simple, fuctional watch can be when done properly. I want one!!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello Watchuseekers, I joined forum last month...saw some MarkII watches, read about them, like what I saw etc. Good to hear all the positive feedback! I like the fact that they're not all over the place and Mr. Yao's pricing is very affordable! I just decided to take the plunge on the "Vantage" model, went on their site and they're on vacation...I'm waiting w/ bated breath until they get back!!!!! Can I get information from anyone that has a "Vantage"..I plan on ordering the pre-built one. It'll be a very cool addition to my collection.
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Dr. Robert said:


> Can I get information from anyone that has a "Vantage"..I plan on ordering the pre-built one. It'll be a very cool addition to my collection.
> regards, Dr. Robert


I have had mine for about a month now. Fit and finish are excellent, very comfortable, keeps time with amazing accuracy and it looks really good. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello Recht, thanks for the reply. Where did you purchase it from? Direct or thru a dealer (of which there are only 2 in USA, guy in Tx. is out of stock w/ SS strap)? Is it that much bigger than Rolex Expl. 1?
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Recht... well I got 'em...got nuts and bought 2. I just today recvd. my Vantage & Seafighter Bund 1-C watches...magnificent timepieces....great fit & finish, even the rubber straps are classy! MK II has 2 AD's in USA, I dealt w/ Mike Wolff/Mike's Military Watches(info on MKII's site) he's terrific. I love them...think it's too much if I wear 'em both? One on each wrist! He was out of stock on Vantage w/ SS strap, but I kinda like the rubber and will try to order a SS one from MKII.
regards, Dr. Robertb-)


----------

